# Does Studio Sculpt Concealer cause breakouts?



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 12, 2009)

Has anyone experienced zits or breakouts or skin reactions from the use of the new Studio Sculpt Concealer that came out in the Well Defined collection?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

I haven't but everyone is going to have different reactions to makeup depending on thier skin, allergies etc... Did it break you out or something?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, I am acne prone and my skin has been reasonably happy with MUFE but Studio Sculpt concealer has gotten so much love, it's kinda luring me back to MAC! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've tested it for 1 day on a clear spot along my jaw to see... I don't know if it's just my imagination or if I didn't notice a small zit that may have already been there ... I know, I'm such a goofball ... lol I should have paid closer attention to my lil experiment

I guess I'll try the test spot for a couple more days, and this time I'll pay attention


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 12, 2009)

Don't pimples have somewhat of a "life cycle"? Meaning they start developing under the skin approximately 2 weeks before being visible/erupting on your face? I thought I read that somewhere. I've always been confused by people who test products for 1 day or a few hours and blame the pimples  that show up that day on the actual product. *shrugs* Seems to me, those pimples were already forming before using the product. Jus asking...

I can see maybe having an immediate allergic type rash but pimples? I don't know.


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 12, 2009)

I've been using the both the concealer and foundation from Studio Sculpt for about a week now, my skin is really temperamental and I've suffered extensively with acne in the past. But I've been absolutely fine, infact my skin probably looks the best right now that it has in a long time and the products are awesome for hiding anything that does show up such as scarring.

I'm really happy with the line, definitely the best MAC concealer and foundation for me yet.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 12, 2009)

I just got a sample of both the concealer and foundation so I have yet to use it. 

There are many reasons why a certain product may cause break outs or irritation to skin. It can range from it clogging the pores to allergic reaction. I'd stop using it for now and see what happens. If you are breaking out from it, you may want to consider using an oil-based cleanser to remove ALL traces of the concealer and the rest of your makeup before you go to bed at night.


----------



## Cinci (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_Don't pimples have somewhat of a "life cycle"? Meaning they start developing under the skin approximately 2 weeks before being visible/erupting on your face? I thought I read that somewhere. I've always been confused by people who test products for 1 day or a few hours and blame the pimples that show up that day on the actual product. *shrugs* Seems to me, those pimples were already forming before using the product. Jus asking...

I can see maybe having an immediate allergic type rash but pimples? I don't know._

 

I was told the same thing by my dermatologist....


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Feb 12, 2009)

I am usually very acne prone (I usually can't use any MAC foundations), but this stuff.... This stuff has won me back!!! I love the feel, I love the look and not a single breakout so far... *knock on wood*...I don't think it will; I am usually very quick to break out....


----------

